# cron MAILTO destination using plussed detail marked UNSAFE

## RosenSama

I'm running vixie-cron and today I tried to change the MAILTO entry in my crontab.  I tried to set it to 

```
MAILTO=me+cron@mydomain.com
```

but now I get the following in my syslog and no emails are sent

```
Nov  4 11:53:13 [cron] (root) UNSAFE (me+cron@mydomain.com)
```

I haven't been able to find anything online about UNSAFE in a cron syslog.  Any ideas?  Do I need to escape the plus somehow?  If I switch to another cron package can I use plussed detail?

----------

## RosenSama

Bump.  Any ideas?

----------

## tuxwatcher

I started having the same problem.  I found this bug report that may explain your issue as well. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197625

 It is probably the + in your email address.

----------

## RosenSama

Thanks for the bug link.  I knew it was the "+", but I want to use plussed detail and don't know why it's "UNSAFE".  Instead of editing the source for vixie-cron, I was wondering if other cron packages had the same issue.

----------

